# BRP made with a dremel??????



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

*BRP rear pod plate*

on my BRP SC18v2 the holes for the bottom rear pod plate are not equally spaced out from the edge of the plate itself. this is causing the rear end of the car to be sitting at an angle and makes the car undrivable. ive noticed it on 3 or 4 of the other local guys car but mine is more obvious. it was semi-drivable the first couple weeks because the groove wasnt laid down and the traction wasnt as high. anyone else having this problem? ive already tried using the tweak screws to compensate for this but its still a handful on a high traction surface.


here is a picture to show you what im describing:










you can see how much closer together the plates are on the left side and also how farther back the screw is on the right side


----------



## 4SPEED (Nov 2, 2005)

could be the driver too..


----------



## Kenshu (Nov 7, 2005)

Ryan, You get what you pay for. It's a toy for god sake. LOL


----------



## 4SPEED (Nov 2, 2005)

buy a better camera


----------



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

is this better?


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok guys he obviously has a problem with his car, its probably just a manufactureing error, and bud should help him as soon as he can, BRP's customer service is one of the best, and im sure bud wont over look this.


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

Have you tried loosening the screws alittle to adjust the alignment. Then retighten the screws? Then use a little super glue on the plates to keep them from moving from an impact.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes loosen the screws and tighten slowly just snug. You will have to tweek it in and when the bottom rear pod plate is square with the chassis tighten the screws down and like the instructions say super glue it.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

I had a bit of rear steer I could not adjust out even loosening screws etc.

I had to egg out both of the holes which was easy. Moving the countersink was not as.. Then I CAed it to keep it straight.

If your running oval a little rear steer may work for you.

KENSHU.. Arnt they all toys?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If it is out that bad just open up the fron T plate hole and kick the T plate over and tighten.


----------



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

or how about a replacement rear pod plate? seems fair to me


----------



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

its the rear pod plate that the holes aren't right on, not the tplate


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Send your address and I will send you one!!! Our ph # is on the web site also or call 440 284-0270.


----------



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

ok sent you the info via email. thanks bud


----------



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

im asking for the plate because i dont want to rigg something, i just wanna fix it right.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Ya know...? R/C racin' is just like sex! It only lasts 5 minutes and it costs way too much!!! :jest:


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow. That's brilliant ghoulardi. It's helpful suggestions like that, that should get his bottom plate fixed.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*brp...TOY?*

It may seem toylike but it flat out blew the doors off a couple of cars costing 3 to 5 times as much!!! And that doesn't include the durabilty factor. Read the track tests in R C Driver !:thumbsup:


----------



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

i will say they are durable, no one at our track has broken anything yet (only had servos come un-taped) i look forward to running it with a dremel free, straight rear pod =)


----------

